# Anyone ever use jumpsoles?



## SuperFlex (Nov 28, 2004)

Or know someone who has? What kind of results did you get? Thanks.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 28, 2004)

What do you need them for?? THe high pitches??


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What do you need them for?? THe high pitches??


 That and they are supposed to increase speed by a considerable amount. Not to meantion I play a lot of basketball. I've got good speed and great leaps now but I'd love to improve.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 28, 2004)

Do a search in the sports forum. I remember some people posting about them awhile back.


----------



## hawk05 (Nov 28, 2004)

A kid I knew in High school used them...5'11" and dunking.


----------



## blond bomber (Nov 28, 2004)

good but not worth it. you will get MUCH better results by saving your money and doing jump squats. and save yourself from a bad case of shin splints. i know, i bought two pairs before i figured this stuff out.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

I would be pounding my calves. That will increase vertical. I believe there is a program called ?air alert? or something. I know many who have used it and had awesome increases in vertical


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 28, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I would be pounding my calves. That will increase vertical. I believe there is a program called ?air alert? or something. I know many who have used it and had awesome increases in vertical


More info please. Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 28, 2004)

hawk05 said:
			
		

> A kid I knew in High school used them...5'11" and dunking.


I'm 5'11, white , about 15-20lbs heavier than I'd like to be, and can dunk sometimes. I'd love to get nasty with it! 

Thanks hawk. I've heard great things about them. Always good to hear from someone who knows firsthand.


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 28, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I would be pounding my calves. That will increase vertical. I believe there is a program called ?air alert? or something. I know many who have used it and had awesome increases in vertical


strong calves don't make you dunk, all of your power comes from your hips, that is why a lot of powerlifters also have good verts and sort distance sprint speed, because they have a lot of power.  I would concentrate on power lifts like deadlifts, squats, and cleans, while throwing in some plyo's once or twice a week.  Somethins that really got my vert up was running/jumping stadium stairs


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 28, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> strong calves don't make you dunk, all of your power comes from your hips, that is why a lot of powerlifters also have good verts and sort distance sprint speed, because they have a lot of power. I would concentrate on power lifts like deadlifts, squats, and cleans, while throwing in some plyo's once or twice a week. Somethins that really got my vert up was running/jumping stadium stairs


Good point. Sprinters have some killer quads as do most leapers I've known. Calves should definitely come into play however. Not sure if it true or not but they say black people have and extra muscle, tendon, or something in their calves that allow them *on average* to be quicker and have better leaping ability. I know I'm doing just fine with what I have true or not but there is always room for improvement...


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> strong calves don't make you dunk, all of your power comes from your hips, that is why a lot of powerlifters also have good verts and sort distance sprint speed, because they have a lot of power.  I would concentrate on power lifts like deadlifts, squats, and cleans, while throwing in some plyo's once or twice a week.  Somethins that really got my vert up was running/jumping stadium stairs




Step Ups,Squats, Lunges,Rim Jumps, Box Jumps,Skipping,Bounding and Lateral Cone Hops + KILLING YOUR CALVES

Plyometric's and Weight lifting   

Low BF helps too, as does being as light as possible


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 28, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Good point. Sprinters have some killer quads as do most leapers I've known. Calves should definitely come into play however. Not sure if it true or not but they say black people have and extra muscle, tendon, or something in their calves that allow them *on average* to be quicker and have better leaping ability. I know I'm doing just fine with what I have true or not but there is always room for improvement...


It is called having more type II (fast twitch) muscle fibers as opposed to type I (slow twitch).  Genetics make up a great deal on what kind you have, but you can make the most of what you have by training effectively.  Having strong calves would help you in being a quick jumper but not necessarily a high jumper.  Thinks if you were going to jump would you just use your calves, or would bend down and try to spring up.  Not to sound gay, but if you look at really good athletes they have really rock hard round muscular asses


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 29, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> It is called having more type II (fast twitch) muscle fibers as opposed to type I (slow twitch). Genetics make up a great deal on what kind you have, but you can make the most of what you have by training effectively. Having strong calves would help you in being a quick jumper but not necessarily a high jumper. Thinks if you were going to jump would you just use your calves, or would bend down and try to spring up. Not to sound gay, but if you look at really good athletes they have really rock hard round muscular asses


 
Not to sound gay, but if you look at really good athletes they have really rock hard round muscular asses.

You almost scared me there... j/p Another good point and somebody told me that before. I've never noticed...


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 29, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Not to sound gay, but if you look at really good athletes they have really rock hard round muscular asses.
> 
> You almost scared me there... j/p Another good point and somebody told me that before. I've never noticed...


Oddly enough that is what a lot of pro scouts look at


----------



## LAM (Nov 29, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> strong calves don't make you dunk, all of your power comes from your hips, that is why a lot of powerlifters also have good verts and sort distance sprint speed, because they have a lot of power.



yup...you need to focus on explosive training

Look at Ken Patera, he was 6'0 300+ lbs and could dunk...


----------



## Chris52686 (Nov 29, 2004)

a friend of mine has used them  and said that he had no increase in speed or vertical jump and instead experienced severe shin splints


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris52686 said:
			
		

> a friend of mine has used them and said that he had no increase in speed or vertical jump and instead experienced severe shin splints


They definitely were working for me I'm just wondering how well they would with a full run... I realize it would vary.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 29, 2004)

blond bomber said:
			
		

> good but not worth it. you will get MUCH better results by saving your money and doing jump squats. and save yourself from a bad case of shin splints. i know, i bought two pairs before i figured this stuff out.



dave is right. they cause uneven stress on your feet and hurts. you can get higher if you do heavy ass squats,jump squats, fast squats. and duncan donuts disagree with me on this, olympic exercises(power cleans,clean and jerk) 

i got preety good results with all aforementioned exercises


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2004)

Jump to the top!


----------

